# Where did it go?



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Too funny 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I've seen it before!! It's so cute!!

LOU WOULD LOOOOOVE THIS!! she'd be so excited and intrigued by it!! And would be totally trying to figure it out  haha!

Like the first time she saw a TV she was sooooo funny, trying to figure it out!! Looking behind the TV, around the wall.. Like :"how come there's people inside there??!" 

She still LOVES watching TV. 

Apollo would be less amused by this,  And would be pawing the guy like "gimme the treat already!! With big-persuasive-smiles !!!  LOL 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

